# 06 Six13 on the way!



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

I just ordered yesterday my new 2006 Six13 Team 1 in RawGloss with Dura Ace and the Carbon Si Crank. 

When it gets here in mid-Oct, I'm gonna swap the Carbon Si's out for the Hollowgram Si's that I have on my wrecked Caad7, put on some Zero Gravity's(which I paid for yesterday) and maybe put on a Selle Italia SLR. 

The floor model Six13 Team 1 in 56, same color, weighed in stock at 15.2lbs with the Dura-Ace Crankset. The Hollowgram Si's are about 80grams lighter, the Zero Gravity's are about 137grams lighter, and the SLR is about 75grams lighter. Even with a 57, mine should come in well under 15lbs, probably around 14.6lbs, with the Ksyrium SLs! Comments or ideas?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

revlimitfunk said:


> I just ordered yesterday my new 2006 Six13 Team 1 in RawGloss with Dura Ace and the Carbon Si Crank.
> 
> When it gets here in mid-Oct, I'm gonna swap the Carbon Si's out for the Hollowgram Si's that I have on my wrecked Caad7, put on some Zero Gravity's(which I paid for yesterday) and maybe put on a Selle Italia SLR.
> 
> The floor model Six13 Team 1 in 56, same color, weighed in stock at 15.2lbs with the Dura-Ace Crankset. The Hollowgram Si's are about 80grams lighter, the Zero Gravity's are about 137grams lighter, and the SLR is about 75grams lighter. Even with a 57, mine should come in well under 15lbs, probably around 14.6lbs, with the Ksyrium SLs! Comments or ideas?


At 14.6 lbs, you are 6.7 lbs heavier than the m2racer: http://www.m2racer.com/info.php?entry=bike


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

wipeout said:


> At 14.6 lbs, you are 6.7 lbs heavier than the m2racer: http://www.m2racer.com/info.php?entry=bike



I don't know about other people but I wouldn't be comfortable racing a flimsy 7.9lbs bike. Practicality still comes first.


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

oops.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Was the weight with pedals on the shop floor?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

revlimitfunk said:


> I don't know about other people but I wouldn't be comfortable racing a flimsy 7.9lbs bike. Practicality still comes first.


You ARE a weight weenie, arn't you???


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

It was without pedals. Yes, I am somewhat of a weight weenie, but I'm not THAT extreme. =)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*The Six13 is sweet.*

It is the 1st C-dale I've liked in a LONG time. My lbs just started carrying them. It may be the 1st non-Look I'd consider in a long time.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

revlimitfunk said:


> I just ordered yesterday my new 2006 Six13 Team 1 in RawGloss with Dura Ace and the Carbon Si Crank.
> 
> When it gets here in mid-Oct, I'm gonna swap the Carbon Si's out for the Hollowgram Si's that I have on my wrecked Caad7, put on some Zero Gravity's(which I paid for yesterday) and maybe put on a Selle Italia SLR.
> 
> The floor model Six13 Team 1 in 56, same color, weighed in stock at 15.2lbs with the Dura-Ace Crankset. The Hollowgram Si's are about 80grams lighter, the Zero Gravity's are about 137grams lighter, and the SLR is about 75grams lighter. Even with a 57, mine should come in well under 15lbs, probably around 14.6lbs, with the Ksyrium SLs! Comments or ideas?


first of all, to switch from carbon si to hollowgram is a good idea (they are stiffer) 
replace wuth Mavic skewer with M2racer, you will save 70gram with few cost. 
After all, a light bike does has much merit in climbing.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

definitely sounds like a sweet set-up. but go with a saddle that works for YOU! that is NOT the place you want to be worryin about savin a little weight.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

Post a pic!


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

what I don't understand about the six13 design>

Why put carbon on the top and downtubes, just for weight savings. I would think that an alum/carbon mix would be more effective on the stays, where it can absorb road buzz like a fork... Why are some people in favor of the six13 design but oppose al/carbon seatstay designs??

BTW, my current bike is a QR with carbon stays, so I really see no problem with this design


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

moose8500 said:


> what I don't understand about the six13 design>
> 
> Why put carbon on the top and downtubes, just for weight savings. I would think that an alum/carbon mix would be more effective on the stays, where it can absorb road buzz like a fork... Why are some people in favor of the six13 design but oppose al/carbon seatstay designs??
> 
> BTW, my current bike is a QR with carbon stays, so I really see no problem with this design


 Well it actually weights MORE than the CAAD8, so it's not for weight savings.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

oh, so why???


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

moose8500 said:


> oh, so why???


 Call me cynical, but to sell bikes. They needed something with the black gold in it.


----------



## Fat Rider (Feb 5, 2005)

*Carbone...*



moose8500 said:


> oh, so why???


Carbon..The carbon fiber tubes dampen the road vibration....Lots on this bike. It made my Roubaix ride like a rock seated tractor. Here is a pic of mine.

TJ


----------



## cyclewvu (Oct 17, 2005)

Cannondale stayed away from a carbon rear end because they're already very proud of how the aluminum rear end rides already (try a caad 7 or 8 and then ride someone else's aluminum. you'll be impressed) and to replace it with carbon would have added over a hundred grams to the weight of the frame (the carbon stays are actually heavier than the aluminum ones, plus all the glue and bolts to attach it to the frame). The carbon in the main tubes does indeed provide a significant amount of vibration damping. The 06 six13 team frame isn't heavier than the CAAD 8 anymore. The carbon tubes do save about 30-40 grams, and the 06 has gotten the weight saving seat tube, seat stays, and rear dropouts that made the caad8 lighter than the 7. Plus it has a new downtube with boron fiber, which is lighter than the aluminum counterpart (you'll notice that the 06 has a round downtube instead of the shaped one from last year). 

yeah, super sweet bike. I've had mine for a couple months now and I can't believe how nice (and light) it is. 

~rolo


----------

